# Lightweight nail apron?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am wondering Do Occidental Leather make any light weight tools bag, I currently have a one bag DeWalt tool apron and its heavy to wear all day. I am looking for something thats lightweight to carry and thats easy on my back.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this for framing?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Apron


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

If I could go back in time I'd get this instead of the leather.

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/8585-toolbelt.html


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

It really all depends on what your doing...

This is what I have for when I need to carry "alot" but it still smaller then most rigs.
http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1315077540&sr=1-1

I also wear this guy alot..... the smaller profiles keeps from from banging into finished items like doors, casing, cabinets etc.

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...sr_1_166?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1315077630&sr=1-166


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WildWill said:


> If I could go back in time I'd get this instead of the leather.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/8585-toolbelt.html


I just purchased this bag. It is a little heavier than I had before but I came from two Sears craftsman leather pouches...no where near the quality. Having said that I don't think it is a heavy bag at all and it is very comfortable to wear all day. The wide belt is nice!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I have been using this recently,

http://store.specialtytoolsusa.com/...082.aspx?utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase

with accessories added of course. I have been enjoying it, it hits the sweet spot for me for interior finish work between enough space and minimalist.

Of course the rest of the tools are close buy so I don't need/want much carrying capacity.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am going to be doing framing,trim, and repair work.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

This might not work for you, but I've been seriously thinking about a vest for my finish work. I hate having a belt on all day. It's giving me scars on my waist (waste :laughing and if I could afford it right now, I'd have one. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/work_vest.html


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I am going to be doing framing,trim, and repair work.


Get the oxys...they have oxy lites that people really like also..pay for them but they are worth it.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Cj You will end up with different bags for different jobs.

Framing bags ,as you know, must be able to carry all of the tools and supplies for at least an hours worth of work. Big bag set.

For interior trim a small soft bag or two is best---no metal to scratch finished paint.

Repair work often a small divided bag for pliers,strippers screwdrivers and such--along with a tool tote is easiest. 

Once again no exposed metal to scrape finished surfaces.

For trim I carry very few tools --I make so many trips to the chop station that I can grab what I need on a trip.----Mike----

P.S.===Treat your self to a 6" tri-square for trim work--you will use it a lot.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> For interior trim a small soft bag or two is best---no metal to scratch finished paint.
> 
> Once again no exposed metal to scrape finished surfaces.


That being said, I have talked to alot of carpenters who like the metal hammer hooks. They are always open and always ready to accept the hammer...or make it easy to pull the hammer out. I personnally never have a problem with banging into things. 

When its get tight as I am walking around, I grab ahold of the hammer loop with my hand. I now have a VERY accurate sence of where that hammer loop is with out looking at it, and if I need to rub up against something my hand protects any finished surface. 9 times out of 10 I have plenty of room and don't need to do this.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CJ, I posted a link to the Occi Adjustable Finisher... sounds to me like its exactly what your looking for. Supplimented with the smaller 6 in 1 bag for when your looking for a low-profile, you will be set for just about anything.

"
Just a hair's-breadth under 4 pounds unloaded! Compact bag design is ideal for trim, light framing and finish work. Innovative, round-bottom, full capacity, two-ply foam core main and outer bags hold their shape empty or loaded and it's adjustable! Adjusts from small to XL in seconds!
• Left side fastener bag (based on the 9520 Fastener Bag) holsters a speed square and features patented* Oxy Dual Bag™ outer bags providing multiple fastener capacity in a compact space.
• Right side tool bag (based on the 9521 Tool Bag) features holders for most commonly used tools (hammer, pencils, utility knife, chisels, pry bar, driver bits, etc.).
• Each bag comes stock with the very best in protection for tools, bags, and body; the 2003 - Oxy Tool Shield™. Accepts knives, chisels, pliers, etc... and clips onto any bag or even a pants pocket. Stock up on these!
Features a removable High Mount Hammer Holder (5059) center back."​


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am looking at the 5017 two pouch pro tool bag and the 5061 pro pouch fasterner bag,


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had the same leather pouch for years. Every time I wipe the Faulkner off my finger on it, it gets a little heavier. Then when I peal off a couple chunks it gets lighter.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Had the Oxy's for years, loved em. Another contractor told me about diamond back belts. There Awesome! They are a custom made tool belt. Hand made in Alaska. They will build anything you can dream up. You can interchange bags for whatever your doing that day. Google em and at least check it out. There pricy ( mine were almost 400$) but there worth it becouse you get exactly what you want. That never happens with an off the shelf set.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Had the Oxy's for years, loved em. Another contractor told me about diamond back belts. There Awesome! They are a custom made tool belt. Hand made in Alaska. They will build anything you can dream up. You can interchange bags for whatever your doing that day. Google em and at least check it out. There pricy ( mine were almost 400$) but there worth it becouse you get exactly what you want. That never happens with an off the shelf set.


An old boss of mine had a set of those. They are really nice. IMO they have the most comfortable belt.

Currently I have this and I really like it.
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/8098_beltless.html
I think they were $200-$250... cant remember


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone here recommended the kangaroo vest for finish work.

http://www.blakladerusa.com/catalog/tool_vests/


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

My problem w/ most tool belts is the waist size. I'm a skinny S.O.B. I am usually on the very first hole or actually punching another hole in the belt so it sits right on my hips. Do you think those OXY belts would allow for me to adjust to a smaller size? Its kind of tough to see by the pictures how the belt attaches to the bags. Does it just slide out like a standard?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> My problem w/ most tool belts is the waist size. I'm a skinny S.O.B. I am usually on the very first hole or actually punching another hole in the belt so it sits right on my hips. Do you think those OXY belts would allow for me to adjust to a smaller size? Its kind of tough to see by the pictures how the belt attaches to the bags. Does it just slide out like a standard?


Depends what ya get. Some are attached to the belt, some are removeable. Check out their site or amazon to see the different models.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, I'm talking about the Oxy Finisher that TBF posted up.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Sorry, I'm talking about the Oxy Finisher that TBF posted up.


Oh. Im pretty sure those are all one piece. But it is adjustable... so you may be able to make it pretty small.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

my buddy has a oxy fat lip. he always had is bag cinched way up. He loves this bag and looks half normal on him.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> My problem w/ most tool belts is the waist size. I'm a skinny S.O.B.


 Eat man eat


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Eat man eat


:laughing::laughing:
Bet I take in more than most guys twice my size. I've never been able to hit more than 165. I'm 6' tall. :laughing:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am 6' tall and 200lb :thumbup: but I am a big eater, I love my mom's cooking.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

5'10 195 lb, though i sometimes break 200. when im workign alot of long hours i drop to 180


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm just too fat:sad:


----------

